# Down Brownie™ 6g3 Brown Deluxe From Cutthroat Audio; Check Out The Keith Nelson Demo!



## Ron W

Down Brownie™ is a faithful recreation of the revered Brown Deluxe 6G3 from Cutthroat Audio. Not a kit, and not your father's 6G3, as the saying goes (well, sort of).

This old-school build "mini-Marshall" has a _British_ and _Brown_ channel, Mercury Magnetics iron, Weber Alnico 12A125-S, Rich II Mod PPIMV, push/pull pot for channel "jumpering" and bright cap "lift", switchable tube/ss rectifier, switchable 6G3/5E3/JTM45 negative feedback, 4/8/16 ohm selectors and adjustable bias trim pot.

A full and complete description of the Down Brownie™ is here. $1995 + shipping, fully equipped.

Here are some pics:


----------



## Jakeboy

Wow...the 6g3 is a mini-Marshall indeed....I have a Lil Dawg ChocoDawg that rocks. You should sell a boatload of these as you have made it better by eliminating the nearly useless "Normal" channel and replaced it with a British channel...did you modify the Normal channel or just replace it altogether with the Brit?


----------



## Jakeboy

Absolutely killer build, btw...GLWTS


----------



## NarbneK

A friend has a wonderful sounding original brown Deluxe. This looks even better; and that would be tough to do! Great looking amp.


----------



## Ron W

Jakeboy said:


> Wow...the 6g3 is a mini-Marshall indeed....I have a Lil Dawg ChocoDawg that rocks. You should sell a boatload of these as you have made it better by eliminating the nearly useless "Normal" channel and replaced it with a British channel...did you modify the Normal channel or just replace it altogether with the Brit?



Thanks for the feedback, Jake!

The 6G3 normal channel went bye-bye. Basically, V1 goes from a shared to split cathode. V1A (British channel) has its own specific bypass cap, cathode resistor and coupling cap, for a 1987 lead type voicing. The tone pot on the British channel uses a .022 cap (same as Brown channel), instead of the stock .01 tone cap.

V1B (Brown channel) is the stone stock 6G3 "Bright" channel circuit. Both channels keep the stock 500pF bright cap, which you can "lift" on the Brit channel.


----------



## Ron W

NarbneK said:


> A friend has a wonderful sounding original brown Deluxe. This looks even better; and that would be tough to do! Great looking amp.



Thanks! Will be working on cutting some audio clips tomorrow...


----------



## Ron W

Here are some short Les Paul clips on the bridge pickup. All recorded dry. Signal chain = R9 + Royal Wulff 12' lo-cap cable + Down Brownie. Volume/Tone and Rectifier setting are in the filenames. British channel first, Brown channel next, and then British/Brown channels jumpered:







LP neck pickup and Strat clips to follow...


----------



## coldengray

This is a killer idea from a great guy and the price is right!


----------



## Ron W

Here are a few more short Les Paul clips on the neck pickup. All recorded dry. Signal chain = R9 + Royal Wulff 12' lo-cap cable + Down Brownie. Volume/Tone and Rectifier setting are in the filenames. British channel first, Brown channel next, and then British/Brown channels jumpered:







Strat clips next...


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Wow, that looks awesome! Very cool options/features.


----------



## Ron W

SmokeyDopey said:


> Wow, that looks awesome! Very cool options/features.



Thanks Smokey!


----------



## Ron W

Per some requests, here are some Strat neck pickup clips. All recorded dry. Signal chain = John Cruz Masterbuilt '55 Strat +12' Royal Wulff Lo Cap cable + Down Brownie. Volume/Tone and Rectifier setting are in the filenames. British channel first, Brown channel next, and then British/Brown channels jumpered:







I will work on putting up some Tele clips over the weekend...maybe some 5 string open G Keef riffs...


----------



## Ron W

Happy New Year and thanks for all of the positive feedback. More clips coming when MM iron for current build gets here. The next DB will be available mid-January.


----------



## Ron W

Thanks to everybody who's commented or got in touch. Received (3) deposits this week (!) for the January, February and March slots. As a result, I've decided to add an additional February and March slot. Shoot me a PM or call me at the shop if you'd like to discuss placing one on hold.

Anybody heading to NAMM next week?


----------



## Coronado

Beautiful amp, fantastic features, sounds amazing, and all for an awesome price! Wow, *very, very impressive!!!*


----------



## Ron W

Thanks again to all for the positive feedback. Shipping DB1008 on Monday. Next available slot is DB1014 for late April/early May delivery.


----------



## Ron W

New Imgur links added to the original OP.


----------



## Ron W

I recently had the pleasure of meeting up with Keith Nelson at his SoCal studio for the delivery of his Down Brownie. What I thought was going to be a brief visit turned into an extended hang where we visited about life, music and of course gear. Keith has some awesome chops, and is a real gentleman and all round cool dude. Thanks, Keith!
















Stay tuned for a killer Down Brownie demo from Keith...


----------



## Ron W

Check out this Down Brownie demo track laid down by Keith Nelson that just plain rocks:



Here are Keith's liner notes he sent with guitar & amp settings, signal path, etc.:

Left speaker:
'73 Tele Cst, Bridge position, all V and T up
Amp:
Brown channel, tube recto, 6g3, vol 7, tone 8.5, MV all the way up

Mic pre: vintage Neve 1073, no eq, no compression, sm57 (60%) and Beyer Dynamic M160 (40%) close mics right on speaker cloth

Right speaker:
1959 Les Paul Jr, double cut, V and T all the way up
Amp:
British channel, SS recto, JTM 45, vol 7, tone 8.5, MV all the way up

Same signal path as Tele

Center gtr:
Dave Johnson R9, Sheptone Tribute pickups, bridge position. Vol and tone on 10

Amp:
British Channel "Jumped", Tube recto, 5e3, Brit- v 8.5, t 7.5, Brown- v8, t 3 MV all the way up

Same signal path and blend as Tele and LP Jr

One more thing... center guitar (les paul) has just a hint of spring Reverb on at mix down. All other guitars are bone dry. And I played drums and bass as well.






Thank you, Keith. You rock, sir!


----------



## Ron W

I had the privilege and pleasure of having Joe Bonamassa put a Down Brownie through its paces this week before the show here in Spokane, WA. It's well-known that Joe is a big fan of the 6G3's, so his feedback and very kind words were greatly appreciated. Hearing him play Snakebite through a very cranked DB 1025 was quite a thrill:







Here's a shot of him with my buddy's uber-rare '63 Korina Strat:







Joe was incredibly generous with his time and knowledge that day, and shared his vintage arsenal for this tour, including his most recent '58 Flying V. He also gave us the rundown on his current backline, which consists of (4) HP Tweed Twins; (2) vintage ones and the first (2) of the just announced JB signature 5F8 Tweed Twin reissues.

We thoroughly enjoyed the show, and were both in agreement that the '58 V sounded absolutely unreal through those HPTT's. Thanks, Joe!


----------



## Ron W

I have Down Brownie serial number DB 1025 ready to ship. No lines, no waiting!

This one is equipped with a Celestion Alnico Cream (broken in by Joe Bonamassa!). The Alnico Cream is a $200 upgrade over the stock Weber 12A125-S.

$2195 with free shipping in the US for MF members.


----------



## Ron W

^^^Sold this one^^^
Will have another DB ready to ship by 11-17-17. Can deliver with speaker delete, a stock Weber 12A125-S or an Alnico Cream. PM me for details...


----------



## Ron W

Mid-December availability...


----------

